# adjusting speed on digitrax decoder



## angiebabes (Mar 13, 2014)

i am having a problem adjusting the speed on one of my p42 locos when i try to change the speed on program track it comes up as sp15 on digitrax console when i try to type in a higher speed it wont let me it just stays at sp 15 which is a lot slower than any of my other p 42 locomotives does anyone have any suggestions or tricks that i am not aware of? it is a digitrax decoder


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

angiebabes said:


> i am having a problem adjusting the speed on one of my p42 locos when i try to change the speed on program track it comes up as sp15 on digitrax console when i try to type in a higher speed it wont let me it just stays at sp 15 which is a lot slower than any of my other p 42 locomotives does anyone have any suggestions or tricks that i am not aware of? it is a digitrax decoder


I would contact the manufacturer first. They should be able to help you sort it out.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you using a computer software adjust the decoder or the throttle?


----------



## angiebabes (Mar 13, 2014)

thanks i think i some how screwed this locomotive up when i first got it ran it on my old layout as an analog and its never been the same i did lube up the trucks today with never stall and it seems to have picked up enough speed where i can run it at scale speed hate racing trains at max speed looks so stupid


----------



## angiebabes (Mar 13, 2014)

i have not used any software as of yet i had a 3 by 7 n scale passenger layout with 4 loops and a small yard broke it down and built up a 10 by 4 layout finally finished all of my wiring today and my whole intent was to make this as functional and realistic as rush hour on the northeast corridor using amtrak and my favorite pensylvania rr where i can run up to 6 trains express and locals i am very happy right now with the train operation very realistic only regret is i used kato track which is very hard to ballast correctly i did my whole passenger storage yard and i am really thinking of ripping it up used fine ballast when i should of used medium it just looks unrealistic


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

If all else fails, you can always just replace the decoder.


----------

